# Brute 750 tire size



## Nicks1432 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello everyone.....new to the forum. Wanted some opinions on upgrading the tire size on my 05 brute force 750i. Want to go bigger than stock but nothing extreme. Pretty much narrowed it down to Maxxis Zillas. Everything on the bike is stick with the exception of a 6 sigma jet kit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Put whatever you want. Over 26s will require some clutch work depending on the size and weight. Over 28s will require a lift kit.


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

I am running some Pit Bull Growler XOR BG 2.5 26/9R-12and 26/11R-12 on my Brute. They are an excellent fit plus they give my Brute amazing traction.










Pit Bull Growler XOR BG 2.5 Tires | Discount Tire Direct


----------

